
We need an injunction to keep Zuck from using FB data in 2020 run - hn_nh_hn
http://noblackmirrorthanks.blogspot.com/2018/03/we-need-injunction-to-prevent-zuck-from.html
======
Nokinside
Despite all his PR efforts, Zuck is still very non-charismatic and can't
handle criticism well face to face.

Heh. Selling Zuck to the American people would be killer demo for computer
aided propaganda. Everybody would be throwing money for FB to do it again in
some other country.

